# Ukrainian: Greetings



## RustyRuff

Hi there,

I got a new friend from Ukraine.

Just wanna know few phrases to greet her.

Could you help me out in translating the following into Ukrainian while readable in English?

1. Hi / Hello.

2. How are you?

3. Bye.

4. How is your health?

5. Had food?

6. Take Care.

7. I like you.

8. Sleep well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blacklack

*1. Hi / Hello.* Вітаю!

*2. How are you?* Як ся маєш? (W.Ukr.) / Як справи?

*3. Bye.* Бувай! / Па-па! (Very informal).

*4. How is your health?* Як почуваєшся?

*5. Had food?* Ти вже їв? (To a male) / Ти вже їла? (To a female)

*6. Take Care.* Бережи себе.

*7. I like you.* Ти мені подобаєшся / Ти мені до вподоби.

*8. Sleep well.* На добраніч.

Note that I live in that (rather large) part of Ukraine where most people actually speak Russian in daily life so some of these phrases could be a little irregular (correct but not used by Ukrainian-speaking people). Btw, do you know what is your friend's first language?


----------



## RustyRuff

Thanks Dude.

I don't know her first language. I thought of surprising her with a few Ukrainian words without getting a clue from her 

But, I feel a great difficulty in figuring out the words 

I am very much new to Ukrainian. So, I can't read the letters.

Can you extend your help in phrasing them to English?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blacklack

RustyRuff said:


> Thanks Dude.
> 
> Can you extend your help in phrasing them to English?


Ok, ok... Тоже мне, Джои Триббиани нашелся...

1. Вітаю! = Vit*a*ju (bold case means a stressed vowel, i like English i in 'meet' but not long, j like in 'yet').

2. Як ся маєш? = Jak s'a m*a*jesh (s' — a soft s).
Як справи? = Jak spr*a*vy (Spanish/Scottish r, y — a vowel a bit like English i in 'tip').

3. Бувай! = Buv*a*j
Па-па! = Pap*a* 

4. Як почуваєшся? Jak pochuv*a*jess'a

5. Ти вже їла? Ty wzhe j*i*la (zh like in 'pleasure')

6. Бережи себе. Berezh*y* seb*e*

7. Ти мені подобаєшся Ty men*i* pod*o*bajess'a
Ти мені до вподоби. Ty men*i* dowpod*o*by

8. На добраніч. Nadobr*a*nich


----------



## papillon

RustyRuff said:


> I don't know her first language. I thought of surprising her with a few Ukrainian words without getting a clue from her


Her place of origin may give you a pretty good clue. Do you know what part of Ukraine she is from? IMHO, for someone, say, from Odessa, your effort would be better spent figuring out these words in Russian. Though I'm sure your work will be appreciated either way.


----------



## Blacklack

papillon said:


> Her place of origin may give you a pretty good clue. Do you know what part of Ukraine she is from?


I don't think it's a secure way to know. You can meet a Russian-speaking youth in Lvov and Ukrainian-speaking in my native Kharkov. For Kiev it's a 50/50.


----------



## papillon

Blacklack said:


> I don't think it's a secure way to know. You can meet a Russian-speaking youth in Lvov and Ukrainian-speaking in my native Kharkov.


Sure, I have even known a community in the Saltovka part of Kharkov that preferred to communicate in their native Vietnamese. On my part, this was just a suggestion:





papillon said:


> Her place of origin *may* give you a pretty good *clue*.


Anyway, this is just a minor point, and *RustyRuff*'s efforts ought to be very well received in either case.


----------



## Blacklack

Agree to both points.


----------



## RustyRuff

Dear All,

Thank a lot.

Lemme try reading the English format for 10 to 12 times  Its sounds really tough to read the English part too!  but got to do, what I got to do  soundex matters! 

Thanks dear all, hoping for a suprise gift


----------



## SatiLord

Yeah, your right, but L'viv not Lvov.



Blacklack said:


> I don't think it's a secure way to know. You can meet a Russian-speaking youth in Lvov and Ukrainian-speaking in my native Kharkov. For Kiev it's a 50/50.


----------



## SatiLord

RustyRoof, you'll get it only to make sure I'd like to tell you that the "J" that Blacklack wrote in the messages is a "Y", so don't be confused.


----------



## Blacklack

SatiLord said:


> Yeah, your right, but L'viv not Lvov.


Lviv, Lvov, Lwów, Lemberg, Leopolis... depends on your point of view


----------

